# Please Fill In Location Info



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

If everyone could fill in their location in their profile it helps with communicating about things since climates are different. This is not about NSA surveillance, we have satellite technology and the government for that. This is about understanding differences in climate and how they apply to discussion.

For example here at Sugar Mountain Farm in the mountains of Vermont our winters are dry and cold up on snow pack. Our summers are mild in the 70Â°F range with wind. 

Someone in Texas has a very different winter and summer experience. 

Someone in Washington state may spend the winter up to their knees in mud. 

Zone helps. 

State helps. 

Even micro-climate like we're in the mountains vs warm Burlington which is down by the lake make a difference when thinking about things. 

You can fill in your profile in the *My Profile* in the upper right corner of the page. 
Then go to *User CP* in the upper left area. 
Then *Your Control Panel : Your Profile : Edit Your Details*
Scroll down to the *Additional Information : State*
Fill in what you feel like sharing.
e.g., for myself I put the following... _Mountains of Vermont, Zone 3_​This then appears on your posts as the *Location* in the upper right corner and is helpful for people to know the context of your question or answer.

For example, you would want to take what I say about winter with a huge grain of frozen snowball salt if you lived in Florida.  Our climates are totally different so there will necessarily need to be some adaptation of what you and I understand...

*Note to Phone Users*: If you are using the Homesteading Today App on a tablet or phone and can't access the User CP control panel then just private message your location details to the moderators and we'll update your location for you.

Cheers,

-Walter


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

done althoug the Zone thing confused me a bit


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Good question! What is "Zone"? Zone refers to the USDA plant zone hardiness which is mostly about the minimum winter time temperature. You can find the chart here:

http://planthardiness.ars.usda.gov/PHZMWeb/#

That's an interactive page so if you click on your state it should give you a higher resolution image with more detail.

They have a zip code locator but that is a big area around here and I think refers down to the river valley below us (4b) where as our local zone up here on the mountain is more like 3 or 3b (-35 to -30Â°F). So adjust for your micro-climate. Exactness is not.


----------



## Chef2Farm (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok I will



Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Wooly Pig (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! FYI you are a wealth of information!


----------



## kycn (Nov 27, 2012)

Testing to see if it worked.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

It worked. Thanks!


----------



## jeremiah (Jul 20, 2014)

I can't it only let's me change email or password


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Interesting. I'll look into this...


----------



## jeremiah (Jul 20, 2014)

Im in Middlebury vt


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

IF you wish to edit information.

Go to UserCP in the right side of the lower dark blue bar above this.

Once you've clicked on that, you will see a menu on the left.

Go down that menu to EDIT DETAILS. It is the first one you come to.

Click on that, and go down about half the page, and you'll see where to add your interests, your location, and other fields to fill in.

Go ahead, check it out.

Just remember to Save at the bottom of the page, or you'll be doing it again.


----------



## jeremiah (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't have that bar I wonder if its because I'm on a Android phone not a cpu


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The app does not allow filling in items from the UserCP.

In that case, PM me with what needs to be changed, and I can update it for you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I saw what you needed and fixed it for you.

If others are on an app and need information added, just PM me and I'll help.


----------



## jeremiah (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Kraut76 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Angie, this this Kraut76 .Could you please update some info for me? My location is San Diego area, zone 9B/ 10. Thanks


----------

